# NewCharter Arms Revolver for the Ladies



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.gunblast.com/Charter-PinkB.htm

It's pink in color and has "The Pink Bitch" laser engraved into the bbl. That name has to be about the worst marketing decision that I have seen. It will be curious to see the results.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That is about as stupid as stupid can get. I am surprised that Jeff reviewed that gun. Must of cut him a good check on that one.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Heh heh, this from the company that also had a "Bonnie and Clyde" matched set of revolvers. Nothing like naming your guns after murderers. 

Maybe they are going after the underserved female hip-hop revolver market with this one. Perhaps I can convince Galco to make a new design for women and call it the HO-lster. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Heh heh, this from the company that also had a "Bonnie and Clyde" matched set of revolvers. Nothing like naming your guns after murderers.
> 
> Maybe they are going after the underserved female hip-hop revolver market with this one. Perhaps I can convince Galco to make a new design for women and call it the HO-lster. :mrgreen:


:anim_lol::anim_lol:ROTFLMAO! :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

HO-lster..lol good one Mike. Maybe with a lipstick pouch.
I bet these would be popular in the "village" in N.Y.C.


----------

